# What is decent affordable offshore boat



## iFish

I know there is another thread and didn't want to hi-jack that one. So here goes...

I'm looking at a Century 2001, which is a 20fter. I'm a rookie at this so I'm looking to get something that I can learn on, but once I learn can take me where ever I need to go. I'm not rich, nor can I just plunk down big money for a do all go everywhere kinda boat. I need something that is reasonable. The century is a Yamaha Motor Co. owned boat mfg, so I thought it would at least be decent given its heritage. I'm not entirely sure though. Even the Century is pushing the limits of what I can plunk down. Any advise is appreciated.

/J


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott

Trollin_Fool has one. He really likes it..... PM him..


----------



## XTREME HUNTER

How much are you looking to spend?


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott

Yeah, what's your budget? I can help you find something that will fit your budget and needs. PM me if you would like.


----------



## bilgerat

century is a good boat but a 20ft is a little small to go off shore very far IMO


----------



## Capt. Scott Griffin

I go offshore in mine all the time..as with any boat..weather and common sense dictates how far.  I have been out as far as 30 plus miles..that far out fuel capacity becomes an issue.  I feel comfortable going twenty...The 2001 SV is a quick little boat..I enjoy it and can go inshore and offshore..weaather depending.


----------



## iFish

I've seen a 2009 Century 2001 for 30k +/-. I think it was decked with all but sonar and radar with a single Yammy 150. Obviously, the less the better but I don't want to compromise durability and safety. At the same time, I'm just a weekend warrior at this.

And on a good weather day if I could take it 30 miles out, that would be a good thing. I have a lot to learn before that happens though.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott

If you can swing it, I can tell you from experience, Radar is priceless... Get caught in a fog bank 30 miles out a few times and you will know what I mean. I did it once, and it'll never happen again unless the radar breaks. Buy a used one if you have to, it is worth it... Your chart plotter will show you where to go and where the markers are located, but it won't show you the crazy guy that is running wide open in the fog or at dark running right at you.. That radar will... You can also watch storms before they are anywhere close to you....


----------



## Parker Phoenix

Lots of good advise. Don't let the naysayers scare you. I'll go 35 miles offshore in my 22 foot single engine boat in a heartbeat  if I know conditions are right. Sure the unexpected can and does happen, but if your scared go play golf.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott

Parker Phoenix said:


> Sure the unexpected can and does happen, but if your scared go play golf.



Keith, THAT IS FUNNY!


----------



## Steve Thompson

My sister and her two boys run a salt water fishing supply business that caters to sport fisherman in FL. They rep Skeeter for the state.
We were down there last week and he told me that he's selling his demo boat. 23 ft center console with a 250 yamaha. It's a great boat & it will  sale in the mid 40's
If your interested let me know..


----------



## iFish

I appreciate all the info and advice. After speaking with Trollin_Fool, I'm thinking the Century is looking mighty good right now even though it's at my limit in terms of spending.

Thanks again all


----------



## Slayer

good luck  with finding a boat.....make sure its a boat that fits YOUR needs......it is a buyers market right now....I recently purchased a 22' bay that normally sells close to the 30k mark and the bank that repo'd it acceptted 21,500 out the door....remember the safety items!!  good electronics .....float plans and SEA TOW !!!!!!!!!  

again, find one that fits your needs and type of fishing you like....I opted for the bay boat due to the fact that I can still Bass fish around atlanta, reds & trout around Econfina and Keaton and still venture off shore/near shore for grouper and cobia and snapper on the good days.....ASK QUESTIONS!!!!!! research,research,research!!!!!!  some boat are built better than others, some are faster, some have a smoother ride, and some have a drier ride.......fit and finish was a big thing for me, because this boat will have to last a long time for me.....a good place to gather info on a specific boat is at www.thehulltruth.com or www.boattest.com 

whatever you choose...have fun and enjoy it!!!!!!


----------



## d-a

I would recommend to get the biggest boat you can afford if going offshore. 

d-a


----------



## PaulD

OH. Let me ask the obvious here that makes a difference on this.

1.) how much experience do you have, be honest with yourself?
2.) how much do you want to spend?
3.) what is going to be your primary type of fishing
4.) have you figured in good electronics into your budget?
5.) what are you pulling it with?


----------



## IdRatherBHunting

The most affordable option is to find someone that you know with a boat and you pay for all of the fuel. I bet that if you foot the fuel bill many people will want to become your fishing friend and you will still come waaay ahead of buying one.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott

IdRatherBHunting said:


> The most affordable option is to find someone that you know with a boat and you pay for all of the fuel. I bet that if you foot the fuel bill many people will want to become your fishing friend and you will still come waaay ahead of buying one.



I couldn't have put it better..! DEAD ON.


----------



## IdRatherBHunting

JimH,
 I noticed that you live in the Atlanta area? Since I can assume from your location that your salt water trips will be limited. I think that a very good option for you might be to join a boat club. There is one called Freedom Boat Club. www.freedomboatclub.net 

They have locations all over the US on both salt water and freshwater lakes. You become a member and then have access to any style of boat including offshore center consoles that you could want. You only pay for the cost of fuel. All boats are fully equiped with all gear and electronics. For limited use I cant imagine a better way to go.


----------



## d-a

I would recommend looking into  http://www.aswsc.org/ there is guys that are always looking for some one to help out with fuel.

d-a


----------



## iFish

PaulD said:


> OH. Let me ask the obvious here that makes a difference on this.
> 
> 1.) how much experience do you have, be honest with yourself?
> ?


Absolutely no experience in Saltwater. I bought in 1993 and still own a 20' bass rig (Bomber brand, center console before they were cool and it looks nothing like todays) and have spent many hours on Lanier and Alatoona with it. I know my way around a boat. But I know being in the ocean is different, period.



PaulD said:


> 2.) how much do you want to spend?


As little as possible, but as much as necessary, if that makes sense. I have decided that the 30k mark is about what my small salary can pull off given I'm debt free. If I weren't the number would be necessarily smaller than that.



PaulD said:


> 3.) what is going to be your primary type of fishing


This may sound strange, but I'm not entirely sure. As I said I have no experience. The point here is, I want to get that experience. I want to learn saltwater angling. I've spent many hours fresh water fishing via bait/spin casting. I've spent many hours casting a fly line. I now want to venture into BIGger and different fish, at the same time staying within the limits of my meager salary.



PaulD said:


> 4.) have you figured in good electronics into your budget?


Honestly, probably not based on not knowing what good electronics run. As stated, I'm a noob / rookie at this. I know that a good fish finder is worth its weight in (insert your precious metal here) and I'm learning that a radar may be a necessary piece of safety equipment. I kinda figure that these combined will run me into the thousands, but I'm sure hoping they don't.



PaulD said:


> 5.) what are you pulling it with?


[/QUOTE]
A one owner (me) 2003 Chevy Avalanche with the heavy duty towing package option.

JimH


----------



## d-a

Jim

It would be wise to make a few trips of each style(inshore and offshore) before you commit up to 30k on a boat. Nothing no worse than having a nice offshore boat and you get sick every time the land disappears.

You should see about getting on the bull redfish trip. You will meet lots of guys and might gain some experience too.

Oh yea you should attend one of the ASWSC meetings its near Gwinnet place mall

d-a


----------



## iFish

IdRatherBHunting said:


> The most affordable option is to find someone that you know with a boat and you pay for all of the fuel. I bet that if you foot the fuel bill many people will want to become your fishing friend and you will still come waaay ahead of buying one.



Given that I work for a living, hanging around the piers and docks along the coast is going to be a royal pain. Even more so since I work in Atlanta . All this puts a damper on meeting someone that owns a boat, that could go when I can go. Seems a bit awkward at the least, and dang tough scheduling at the worst. I'm sure it could work out, so long as I could deal with not going when my schedule allowed me to go for various reasons. 

Point being, it would be much more convenient to hook up, and head east or south as my time and schedule permits and not be dependent on anything else.

JimH


----------



## iFish

IdRatherBHunting said:


> JimH,
> I noticed that you live in the Atlanta area? Since I can assume from your location that your salt water trips will be limited. I think that a very good option for you might be to join a boat club. There is one called Freedom Boat Club. www.freedomboatclub.net
> 
> They have locations all over the US on both salt water and freshwater lakes. You become a member and then have access to any style of boat including offshore center consoles that you could want. You only pay for the cost of fuel. All boats are fully equiped with all gear and electronics. For limited use I cant imagine a better way to go.



This sounds promising. However, I'd feel absolutely horrible if, being the rookie I am, took a boat out and something stupid happened. Do they charge extra for stupid? 

JimH


----------



## iFish

d-a said:


> Jim
> 
> It would be wise to make a few trips of each style(inshore and offshore) before you commit up to 30k on a boat. Nothing no worse than having a nice offshore boat and you get sick every time the land disappears.
> 
> You should see about getting on the bull redfish trip. You will meet lots of guys and might gain some experience too.
> 
> Oh yea you should attend one of the ASWSC meetings its near Gwinnet place mall
> 
> d-a



I hear ya. I'm also scuba certified and have been on large (48 footers) diesel boats. I've spent many hours on a boat to and from different dive sites, close to shore as well as deep wrecks that can take a while to get to. I've done my share of feeding the fish. 

The wierd thing is, I never ever get sick in my bass boat, or any boat on a lake regardless of size, or fumes. I do suffer in the ocean though so keep a supply of sea sick pills close at hand. Rocking to and fro in a boat in the ocean is completely different than the same on a fresh water lake. I've never understood why.

JimH


----------



## jdgator

30K turns into 37k once you pay taxes and have the boat rigged with radio, bottom graph, electronics and tackle for offshore fishing. That not counting gas or maintenance, just purchase. For 800 in payments every month over a five year period you get the "opportunity" to fish. You won't know the waters off Georgia or know how to handle your craft until you've spent at least two years of consistently going out and trying. During that time you are learning from your mistakes, building up your confidence, and learning a little about offshore fishing. Don't expect to be very good.  

Or, you could take half of that 800, find three buddies and charter a guide for a day of snapper/grouper fishing. There are some great guides on this forum. You'd be in a much larger, safer boat with an experienced skipper. They go out 3 or 4 days a week while you'd be lucky to go out 1 or 2 times a month. So they are more likely to load up the fish box, too.


----------



## d-a

JimH said:


> I hear ya. I'm also scuba certified and have been on large (48 footers) diesel boats. I've spent many hours on a boat to and from different dive sites, close to shore as well as deep wrecks that can take a while to get to. I've done my share of feeding the fish.
> 
> The wierd thing is, I never ever get sick in my bass boat, or any boat on a lake regardless of size, or fumes. I do suffer in the ocean though so keep a supply of sea sick pills close at hand. Rocking to and fro in a boat in the ocean is completely different than the same on a fresh water lake. I've never understood why.
> 
> JimH



I know what you mean about the diesel fumes, they can get to you. 

You should go offshore in a smaller CC type boat before you spend your money though just to make sure its not  just the diesel. There are very few lakes that you will loose sight of land on, in 2-3's. Trust me its completely different once you get 15 miles offshore.

d-a


----------



## d-a

jdgator said:


> Or, you could take half of that 800, find three buddies and charter a guide for a day of snapper/grouper fishing.



Thats why I bought a boat, Never could get anyone to commit to a fishing trip

d-a


----------



## capt stan

Don't forget the cost of pulling that baby from hotlanta, food, ice,hotels and gas for the boat...your looking at a very expensive weekend. Lets not forget to add in the "tired factor" and having to drive back home...that takes the fun out of it for sure.

 Your cost for a weekend of fishing is gonna be thru the roof bud.

You got some good advice about going out on a smaller boat with folks to see what kind of set up/ fishing you will want to be doing before dumping all that cash and then trying to figure it out. best of luck to ya.


On the boat thing.. I got the boat, live 25 miles from the water( we normally can get one or two each trip) and STILL have a hard time getting guys to comiting to fish, They always have an excuse and back out. It's amazing how many wanna go till you explaine they need to chip in and split the cost, then it..UMM AHHH I gotta do honey do's!!!   They can't part with 50 or 60 bucks for the day. But then when they see the pics from the day...it's always...Man I'm going next time no matter what...... Guess what ya miss the boat when your "committed" and leave the rest hanging......it seems all the seats are full after that! So I know and feel your fustrations well.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott

jdgator said:


> 30K turns into 37k once you pay taxes and have the boat rigged with radio, bottom graph, electronics and tackle for offshore fishing. That not counting gas or maintenance, just purchase. For 800 in payments every month over a five year period you get the "opportunity" to fish. You won't know the waters off Georgia or know how to handle your craft until you've spent at least two years of consistently going out and trying. During that time you are learning from your mistakes, building up your confidence, and learning a little about offshore fishing. Don't expect to be very good.



He is right with this.. Learning Georgia Waters just to run the boat through this area takes some learning. If you go out of SSI, there isn't a whole lot to learn about except the mile long flat, but most other areas are full of oyster beds, sandbars and mud flats.. ESPCECIALLY where you will want to fish. But, there again, a good GPS with cartography is going to help you get right through it as well, once you learn the machine. You will get used to seeing things like; "Course Up, North Up, Auto Course Up, Split Screen, show detail, show tracks, hide tracks, and more". Oh yeah, let me ad this, as it was mentined above as well.... Buy something as big as you can afford if you want to go offshore. I don't suspect you will run out and buy a 31 footer, but I have a 31 Contender, it's never quite big enough when it gets rough on the ocean. You will always want bigger. If I could afford a 36 Contender, I wuld have one in the driveway right now.

All that aside, a non chartered boat, if you buy new and borrow the money for 5 years, an average single engine CC boat will cost you an average of about 30% a year of what you paid for it to maintain it, pay the bank, pay insurance, 1 water pump at least, one service at least. That percentage holds pretty true and has for years with the boats I have purchased.... After I bought my last Contender, we actually got out all my old registration card copies and and it scared the HE-LL out of me. I have owned 21 boats and never owned one free and clear. WHAT HAVE I BEEN THINKING ALL THESE YEARS!!!!!!  (whip swinger is my banker, hanging there is ME!!)


----------



## stev

Saltwater aint cheap in no way .you will get what u pay for .Buy the best you can in boat and electronics.The electronics are ut most critical for off shore.Either way its gonna cost you .Their isnt anything cheap about bluewater fishing.


----------



## jdgator

capt stan said:


> Don't forget the cost of pulling that baby from hotlanta, food, ice,hotels and gas for the boat...your looking at a very expensive weekend. Lets not forget to add in the "tired factor" and having to drive back home...that takes the fun out of it for sure.
> 
> Your cost for a weekend of fishing is gonna be thru the roof bud.
> 
> You got some good advice about going out on a smaller boat with folks to see what kind of set up/ fishing you will want to be doing before dumping all that cash and then trying to figure it out. best of luck to ya.
> 
> 
> On the boat thing.. I got the boat, live 25 miles from the water( we normally can get one or two each trip) and STILL have a hard time getting guys to comiting to fish, They always have an excuse and back out. It's amazing how many wanna go till you explaine they need to chip in and split the cost, then it..UMM AHHH I gotta do honey do's!!!   They can't part with 50 or 60 bucks for the day. But then when they see the pics from the day...it's always...Man I'm going next time no matter what...... Guess what ya miss the boat when your "committed" and leave the rest hanging......it seems all the seats are full after that! So I know and feel your fustrations well.



Capt. Stan is exactly right. 

Which brings me to my next question: 

When are we going fishing? I got my share of the money ready!


----------



## IdRatherBHunting

JimH said:


> This sounds promising. However, I'd feel absolutely horrible if, being the rookie I am, took a boat out and something stupid happened. Do they charge extra for stupid?
> 
> JimH




Jim,

They offer complete "training" familiarization on the vessel that you would be taking out. You should check it out.


----------



## IdRatherBHunting

JimH said:


> Given that I work for a living, hanging around the piers and docks along the coast is going to be a royal pain. Even more so since I work in Atlanta . All this puts a damper on meeting someone that owns a boat, that could go when I can go. Seems a bit awkward at the least, and dang tough scheduling at the worst. I'm sure it could work out, so long as I could deal with not going when my schedule allowed me to go for various reasons.
> 
> Point being, it would be much more convenient to hook up, and head east or south as my time and schedule permits and not be dependent on anything else.
> 
> JimH



It would be VERY EASY to find a fishing partner even living in ATL. Just start a thread here and offer to pay for all of the fuel and you will have no less than 20 fishing buddies.

Also I bet that for the same cost of the drive to and from ATL, the hotel, boat fuel, etc, etc. you could save money and just pay for an offshore charter trip. Then you can learn alot about offshore fishing fast as well as determine if its for you.


----------



## d-a

IdRatherBHunting said:


> It would be VERY EASY to find a fishing partner even living in ATL. Just start a thread here and offer to pay for all of the fuel and you will have no less than 20 fishing buddies.




I would still be reluctant to take some one if they paid for all the fuel(my normal fuel bill is $350-550). There is nothing no worse than getiing 12-15 miles out and some one gets sea sick. About the only way i would is if they agreed to my "sickness plan". Thats if you get sick you suffer through, no turning back unless a tru emergency. 

d-a


----------



## iFish

d-a said:


> Thats why I bought a boat, Never could get anyone to commit to a fishing trip
> 
> d-a



Exactly right, and the main reason I have a bass boat and want something to hit the saltwater in. Again, not that I mind being dependent on someone else, I don't. At the same time, if I can go and others can't, that shouldn't be a reason I don't go.

JimH


----------



## XTREME HUNTER

d-a said:


> I would still be reluctant to take some one if they paid for all the fuel(my normal fuel bill is $350-550). There is nothing no worse than getiing 12-15 miles out and some one gets sea sick. About the only way i would is if they agreed to my "sickness plan". Thats if you get sick you suffer through, no turning back unless a tru emergency.
> 
> d-a



How many days is that, for that fuel bill?


----------



## capt stan

The no sick rule applies for sure. ya gotta deal with it unless some sort of real emergency occures!


----------



## oldenred

remember stan, my money is always good and so is my word!




capt stan said:


> Don't forget the cost of pulling that baby from hotlanta, food, ice,hotels and gas for the boat...your looking at a very expensive weekend. Lets not forget to add in the "tired factor" and having to drive back home...that takes the fun out of it for sure.
> 
> Your cost for a weekend of fishing is gonna be thru the roof bud.
> 
> You got some good advice about going out on a smaller boat with folks to see what kind of set up/ fishing you will want to be doing before dumping all that cash and then trying to figure it out. best of luck to ya.
> 
> 
> On the boat thing.. I got the boat, live 25 miles from the water( we normally can get one or two each trip) and STILL have a hard time getting guys to comiting to fish, They always have an excuse and back out. It's amazing how many wanna go till you explaine they need to chip in and split the cost, then it..UMM AHHH I gotta do honey do's!!!   They can't part with 50 or 60 bucks for the day. But then when they see the pics from the day...it's always...Man I'm going next time no matter what...... Guess what ya miss the boat when your "committed" and leave the rest hanging......it seems all the seats are full after that! So I know and feel your fustrations well.


----------



## Fletch_W

JimH said:


> Given that I work for a living, hanging around the piers and docks along the coast is going to be a royal pain. Even more so since I work in Atlanta . All this puts a damper on meeting someone that owns a boat, that could go when I can go. Seems a bit awkward at the least, and dang tough scheduling at the worst. I'm sure it could work out, so long as I could deal with not going when my schedule allowed me to go for various reasons.
> 
> Point being, it would be much more convenient to hook up, and head east or south as my time and schedule permits and not be dependent on anything else.
> 
> JimH



That's what's going to get you in trouble with a 20 foot boat. Sure, you can go offshore in a 17 foot sea pro (I went with a friend to the Charleston 60 in a 17 sea pro) if you "pick your days" but since your time and ocean availability is limited, say, you get 15 chances to go each year, you'll only end up offshore 3 times a year unless you get lucky and happen to have excellent weather all 15 times you get a chance to get out. Make sense?

For $30,000, you and a friend could split 50/50 and charter your own 50 foot sportfisher 3 times a year for 20 years and never pay for maint. or gas or bait or tackle or storage or taxes or anything else. Think about it.


----------



## wes tanner

*boat*

Man you need to go over to the boat section swap and sale classified.There is a nice 24 footer deep v hull for a little over 18,000 with every thing you need


----------



## mrpdl

A lot of good advice here. I live in Augusta and it gets pretty pricey for a weekend trip to the coast. I have a 2006 Sea Boss 210 CC with 200 Mercury optimax, I purchased it from Boating Atlanta last year new. They still have one left almost identical mine has the hydraulic steering, trim tabs and coushins but everthing else is the same. You can get it for around $20K and have enought to install new electronics and stay below the 30K mark. It is a nice boat for the $ very dry ride and has a speed of over 50mph WOT. Just be prepared to spend a nice chunk on rods, reels, tackle etc.. A weekend trip runs me around $500-$800 once you figure fuel for the truck and boat, bait, ice, food & drinks, lodging etc.. but it is worth every penny. Here is a link, don't be afraid to bargain with them I got mine for 23K and it has the options I mentioned above that this one does not have. http://www.boattrader.com/listing/2006-SEA-BOSS-210-CC-89398483   It's not a Grady White but it works fine especially for a 1st saltwater boat, they also have some nice Sea Hunts.  Good Luck


----------



## iFish

wes tanner said:


> Man you need to go over to the boat section swap and sale classified.There is a nice 24 footer deep v hull for a little over 18,000 with every thing you need



If spending double digit 1000's, I'd like to get a boat newer than 11 years old. I'm not knocking the boat. I'm sure it's worth every penny to the owner. I'm just saying for me, I'd like a newer boat for that amount of money.

JimH


----------



## jonkayak

Just a thought here. I too wanted more of an offshore boat when I bought my new boat last year, but I went with more of a bay boat. To start with my budget was about the same as yours and when it boiled down to the fact that I was 5 hours from the coast and the realty was the that I would be limited to calm days for offshore fishing. The main thing that really made the choice for me was the weather. The 1st thing for me was that the places you can go offshore in a 19' - 22' bay boat don't get a whole lot better with a 20'-26' deep v especially when you are talking about calm weather days and thing really don't seem to improve until you get into the 30' or better range. With that line of thinking I settled on a bay boat. I can take it offshore (within reason) but also on the days that the weather does act up I can easily slip into the small sheltered creeks and fish for flounder, trouts, and reds. My next Center Console though will be be a true offshore fishing machine with twin engines and all the goodies, but my knowledge of the ocean will have grown by then and my budget will also be at least 3 times what I spent on my brand new bay boat last year.  Just remember this only my thoughts and my own personal line of reasoning. 

Good luck in your hunt and I hope you find your dream boat.


----------



## Fletch_W

JimH said:


> If spending double digit 1000's, I'd like to get a boat newer than 11 years old. I'm not knocking the boat. I'm sure it's worth every penny to the owner. I'm just saying for me, I'd like a newer boat for that amount of money.
> 
> JimH



:shock:

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=392456


The electronics, RADAR, trailer, and the two Penn trolling setups are approaching $10,000 easy. 

That means you are getting an 11 year old 23 foot deep V hull with a V6 yamaha for $8500. Now you are in single digit 1000's. That's a deal. The leftover $11,500 you can fix the livewell, get outriggers, and keep $$$$ in savings for any future maint.


----------



## jonkayak

Just another thought and another path I almost went. Have you thought about an older hull then adding new motors. I found a early 80's Mako 25' (around that) hull in great shape last year for next to nothing, it was less then 5K. Add a new tandem axel trailer for around 5K. Then you would still have 20K to have "a" motor, gauges, and steering installed and maybe a little left over.


----------



## Fletch_W

jonkayak said:


> The 1st thing for me was that the places you can go offshore in a 19' - 22' bay boat don't get a whole lot better with a 20'-26' deep v especially when you are talking about calm weather days and thing really don't seem to improve until you get into the 30' or better range.



I disagree. There is a big difference in 'fishable' days between a 19 foot bay boat and a 23 foot Contender. 5 footers will sink you in a bay boat, while a deep-v will cut through them. All those kingfishermen who do the kingfish circuit in the under-25' class in the Atlantic fish some nasty stuff where you'd never take a bay boat, and they go 50 mph too. And I don't know from personal experience, but people with bigger boats have told me that a 28-35 foot boat is actually rougher than a 23-25' boat because of the average interval between swells; the smaller craft goes up and down over the waves where the larger boats are slapping around on two swells at once, alot more splashing and a wetter ride.

But I do agree with your main point: if I ever got a saltwater boat, it would be a bay boat too, because I'd make friends with people with offshore boats.


----------



## jonkayak

Fletch_W said:


> I disagree. There is a big difference in 'fishable' days between a 19 foot bay boat and a 23 foot Contender. 5 footers will sink you in a bay boat, while a deep-v will cut through them. All those kingfishermen who do the kingfish circuit in the under-25' class in the Atlantic fish some nasty stuff where you'd never take a bay boat, and they go 50 mph too. And I don't know from personal experience, but people with bigger boats have told me that a 28-35 foot boat is actually rougher than a 23-25' boat because of the average interval between swells; the smaller craft goes up and down over the waves where the larger boats are slapping around on two swells at once, alot more splashing and a wetter ride.
> 
> But I do agree with your main point: if I ever got a saltwater boat, it would be a bay boat too, because I'd make friends with people with offshore boats.



If that was true then a dingy seems like it would be an ideal boat. 

I agree that the guys in 25' and under class fish some nasty stuff but they are also out there all the time if not every day so they are not picking there days and they should have a good bit of experience. Also they are fishing during tournaments were there are 50 other boats on the water to come and pick you up if something goes wrong (safety in numbers). I don't disagree that in the proper hands something like a 23' contender is a very sea worthy boat but I also wouldn't call a 23' contender affordable unless it has a few years on her. I think of affordable as Sea Fox, Key Largo, ext... Nothing wrong with them just they are what they are, inexpensive boats without all the bells and whistles. Oh and for my next boat I would love for it to be a Fountain but unless I win the lotto I'll have to settle for a Contender or Everglades.

How about this for brand new and affordable deep v plus they seem to have a good rep with the floridasportmans forum boys. It's not 24' lot but they are suppose to be build well.

Dusky 20'cc w/Etec 200 HO $30900

http://www.dusky.com/BoatBuilder.php


----------



## d-a

XTREME HUNTER said:


> How many days is that, for that fuel bill?



Higher end is marina fuel, 90 octane non ethanol. Lower end is pump gas at the local gas station. 

2 Days on average, except in the keys. In the keys i would get 4 days before refueling.

It also depends on what we are fishing for. For an overnighter to the floaters I use @ 145-165 gallons. 

d-a


----------



## d-a

Fletch_W said:


> And I don't know from personal experience, but people with bigger boats have told me that a 28-35 foot boat is actually rougher than a 23-25' boat because of the average interval between swells; the smaller craft goes up and down over the waves where the larger boats are slapping around on two swells at once, alot more splashing and a wetter ride.



 In 2-3 foot seats the larger boats should be running on top of the swells and not going into them. It makes a big difference in ride. All boats will get you wet except a pilot house or a full enclosed cockpit if your out there long enough. Some boats do have a better designed hull that pushes the water away, but it will still get you wet. For around $1000 you can get some eisenglass and not worry about the spray.

d-a


----------



## XTREME HUNTER

d-a said:


> Higher end is marina fuel, 90 octane non ethanol. Lower end is pump gas at the local gas station.
> 
> 2 Days on average, except in the keys. In the keys i would get 4 days before refueling.
> 
> It also depends on what we are fishing for. For an overnighter to the floaters I use @ 145-165 gallons.
> 
> d-a



I get the marina fuel also (ethanol free).  I can go all day with twin engines and only burn 60-70 gallons


----------



## d-a

XTREME HUNTER said:


> I get the marina fuel also (ethanol free).  I can go all day with twin engines and only burn 60-70 gallons



On day trips thats about all i burn. The closest floaters are 70 miles and one that i run to are 97 miles each way. Plus i never turn the motors off unless anchored and I hardly ever do that.

d-a


----------



## iFish

It fits what I'm looking for. I'd have to power it. If I didn't think Ethanol was here to stay, I could drop my 200 yammy (2 cycle)on the back of it. But, I believe Ethanol is here to stay, so would probably opt for a 150 yammy 4 stroke. 

Pro-Line Sport

What do you guys think?


----------



## d-a

JimH said:


> It fits what I'm looking for. I'd have to power it. If I didn't think Ethanol was here to stay, I could drop my 200 yammy (2 cycle)on the back of it. But, I believe Ethanol is here to stay, so would probably opt for a 150 yammy 4 stroke.
> 
> Pro-Line Sport
> 
> What do you guys think?



Boat is nice.

You will need to get rid of the bimini and add a T-Top(@3k) Its probably not rated for your 200 and ethanol effects all marine gas motors equally. The 4 stroke yamaha and gauges will set you back closer to 15 not the 10k they have listed unless its a previous years model. Good electronics and all saftey equipment will be @ 7k. 

d-a


----------



## d-a

http://www.boattrader.com/listing/2003-WELLCRAFT-250-Fisherman-95358187

Just needs a trailer, ready to fish

d-a


----------



## Parker Phoenix

I run a 22 foot aTrophy Pro, if you like you can fish with me in the Gulf sometimes to get a feel for what your looking at. I store mine in Fla where I fish, it's cheaper than pulling it. Also less wear on your trailer, and less risk.


----------



## Sharkfighter

I bought a 25fter with a 1987 hull.  Most of wiring, seats and cushions, electronics etc and othr stuff was redone.  Motor was a single 300 HPDI 2004 bought in 2008 with 136 hours on it.  I would have prefered dual engines but I am not going out so far it is a MAJOR issue.  I stay inside about 30 miles out but mostly inside 20 mi out.  CCA, L, J etc

One thing i absolutely reccomend with an older boat is a boat survey by an outside professional.  Cost me about $500 but worth every penny in peace of mind.  Guy sounded the hull to check for wood rot, checked all wiring, and underneath stuff for mold,  traced wires, checked engine.  Just did a lot of stuff I wouldnt have been able to or known to do.

I love my boat and the engine now has about 330hrs without missing a beat.  

I just write that to tell you not to be afraid of an older Quality hull if the Engine is good and it is checked out.

I had a  19ft bayliner but started wanting to go off shore more.  I would take that out to KC reef on days when forecast was under 2 ft.  Unfortunately that was not nearly often enough and wave frequencey often meant even on calm days craling out there about ten miles an hour to avoid the beating.  

The new boat however has a HUGE difference in gas consumption.  I used to be able to put about $50 in the boat and be good.  Last weekend I burned over $100 in gas plus $25 oil plus lift fees.  Thankfully I live close to marina so the travel not an issue.  

I have met a dozen or so guys on here who have gone with me and loaded up on fish.  And am ALWAYS looking for more. 

 I couldnt fish this boat alone Like I could the smaller boat both in boat handling and cost.  Something else to consider on boat size.


----------



## iFish

First, thanks for the all of the advice and the many offers to go out fishing. I may take you up on the offers. 

Next, I've decided to slow down and take my time mostly to be sure I do what is best for me, and secondly to take some of the sage advice given by all. In the end, I may not end up with a boat. Right now I just don't know. Either way, just know that I paid attention to all that was said.

JimH


----------



## d-a

JimH said:


> First, thanks for the all of the advice and the many offers to go out fishing. I may take you up on the offers.
> 
> Next, I've decided to slow down and take my time mostly to be sure I do what is best for me, and secondly to take some of the sage advice given by all. In the end, I may not end up with a boat. Right now I just don't know. Either way, just know that I paid attention to all that was said.
> 
> JimH



Its a buyers market right now, but in the dead of winter it really is a better buyers market. 

I bought my current 26ft CC with radar,chartplotter, Fish finder, full isinglass, twin 150's, most all the safety gear with a trailer for just 3 k more than you have set as your limit.

You just have to be patient and KNOW what you want

d-a


----------



## letliloneswalk

wow   that is a lot of advice --

I have a Sea Pro 2004    23 Bay Boat for Sale  $23,999  i hve over $40,000  invested in it- it is an awesome fishing machine!
Been 35 miles out with out a blink - it has a great dynamic hull  somewhat like a Panga !  Cruises on top very nice - can handle offshore or lake fishing !
I fish 2-3 times off shore every year and it has never let me down!
I have about $5000 in electronics and have the boat serviced every year!  Replace all pumps , oil impeller etc!
Bota has a 225 yamaha 4 stroke  gets about 2-3 miles per gallon has a bimini top and best thing is IT catches fish!
Let me know if interested at all my e-mail is  tonyl@meltonus.com
boat trailer and electronics all in perfect shape!
yfnC  Tony


----------



## thendric

Anyone in the Richmond Hill area I'll pay for gas and stick to a "no-sick" rule.  I've done in-shore around Ossabaw and off-shore around Amelia Island.  I'm not ready to take my 19ft Key West DC off-shore but would like to do some fishing.  PM me if interested.


----------



## capt stan

I hear ya guys let me know when ya can go. I may be looking for a crew this fri????


----------

